# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  أجمل كلام قيل في المرأة

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم


المرأة إذا ذبل عقلها ومات ... ذبل عقل الأمة بكاملها وماتت .... 


العالم بلا إمرأة ... كعين بلا بؤبؤها ... كحديقة بلا أزهار ... كالشمس بلا أشعة .... 


الدلال ... الحاسة السادسة لدى المرأة .... 


المرأة أمل كل رجل في الحياة .... 


المرأة تدرك في دقيقة ... ما لا يدركه الرجل في حياته كلها .... 


المرأة ... أحلى هدية أعطيت للرجل في هذه الحياة .... 


المرأة هي ... زهرة الربيع ... وفتاة الدنيا ... وروح الحياة .... 


المرأة ... المنبع الفياض للحب في هذه الحياة .... 


المرأة يمكنها أن تخلص كل الإخلاص ... أما الرجل فلاداعى للاحراج خلوها مستوره .... 


المرأة ... منبع السعادة ... والأنس ... والسرور .... 


المرأه كالورده ..ان احبت بصدق نجدها تكبر وتنمو وينتشر عبيرها لمن حولها .. 
وان كرهت تجد العبير يتحول الى اشواك تؤذي نفسها قبل ان تؤذي من حولها .. 


المرأة الطيبة الذكية الحنونة ذات الجمال الأخاذ تعد بلا شك من أحلى وأجمل النعم التي قدمها الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## ابن العطار

والله اني مقصر بكلامي عن المرأءة لانه المراءة اجمل ما خلقه الله على الارض واحلا من الورود وفي بعض من الاشخاص مابيقدرو يتعاملو مع زوجاتهم الا بالضرب وتحياتي لكل ام ومرأة بالعالم كلو وتحياتي .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكوووور عالموضوع قاسم..
كلام جميل ..
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

المرأه كالورده ..ان احبت بصدق نجدها تكبر وتنمو وينتشر عبيرها لمن حولها .. 
وان كرهت تجد العبير يتحول الى اشواك تؤذي نفسها قبل ان تؤذي من حولها .. 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------

